
The Thinnest Paper in the World - mhb
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/05/science/the-thinnest-paper-in-the-world.html
======
pampa
Doctor Yueh put an object on the table between them - black, oblong, no larger
than the end of Paul's thumb.

"It is a very old Orange Catholic Bible made for space travelers. Not a
filmbook, but actually printed on filament paper. It has its own magnifier and
electrostatic charge system." He picked it up, demonstrated. "The book is held
closed by the charge, which forces against spring-locked covers. You press the
edge - thus, and the pages you've selected repel each other and the book
opens."

~~~
kragen
There are many thinner _materials_ : 10-micron aluminum foil is commonplace in
households, and disposable plastic shopping bags are usually about the same
thickness, while this paper is 20 microns. Any of these could fit Yueh's
1800-page book into the thickness of Paul's thumb, 18-36 mm. But typical gold
leaf is 0.1 nanometers thick, a hundred times thinner.

What's notable about this paper is that it's _paper_ that thin.

~~~
downerending
I'd like a _wafer_ that thin.

~~~
oxfeed65261
You would still explode ofc.

~~~
kragen
Even if it's not mint?

------
lioeters
Here's the company Hidaka Washi mentioned in the article:

[https://www.hidakawashi.com/jp/paper-
TENGU/index.html](https://www.hidakawashi.com/jp/paper-TENGU/index.html)

They make "tengu jo-shi" (典具帖紙), the world's thinnest paper, also called "the
wings of a Mayfly". Around the beginning of the 20th century they achieved a
thickness/thinness of 0.03 millimeters.

The paper became popular for typewriter paper, as well as napkins, wrappers
for precious stones, coffee filter, lens polishing, calligraphy, pressing
flowers, fish printing.

Some paper varieties:
[https://www.hidakawashi.com/jp/items/index.html](https://www.hidakawashi.com/jp/items/index.html)

After World War II, its popularity waned with the decline of typewriters.

However, in recent years it was discovered that the papar was suitable for
restoration of paintings, sculptures, and historical documents. It's been used
to restore murals of Michelangelo, and works in the Louvre.

~~~
agumonkey
while we're on thin and japan companies, youtube taught me about Disco, the
wafer slicing disc company. Such a "trivial" problem in definition yet very
impressive when you think about it.

~~~
ChuckNorris89
What I love most about these small engineering companies making high tech
niche products is their no thrills, stuck in the 90's websites.

Huge contrast to dark pattern based websites dedicated to selling stuff to
consumers.

I guess they just don't bother since it'll make no difference to their bottom
line. They're well known in their niche and probably as the only go-to
solution for this kind of problem, I imagine the likes of Intel and TSMC have
them on speed dial so their products sell without marketing or fancy websites.

~~~
agumonkey
I like that too. I naturally dislike marketing tricks, and enjoy seemingly old
or bland but technically worthy things.

~~~
JadeNB
Have I got the channel for you! Technology Connections:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q)
. My introduction was his rice-cooker video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSTNhvDGbYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSTNhvDGbYI)
.

~~~
agumonkey
I binged his videos quite a lot already. Very nice right ?

------
Jaruzel
Mirror: [http://archive.is/Pq1XY](http://archive.is/Pq1XY)

------
Wildgoose
I find it interesting that they use mulberry trees, seeing as silkworms
famously feed on mulberry trees as well and the end products are somewhat
similar.

------
thomas
Reminds me of Tomoe River Paper [0]. They originally made paper for industrial
purposes but now sell it to fountain pen users. It’s made in japan as well,
and unlike any paper I’ve seen produced elsewhere.

[0] [https://unsharpen.com/company/tomoe-
river/](https://unsharpen.com/company/tomoe-river/)

------
jfacoustic
So... How many times can you fold it?

------
yboris
Reminds me of the Japanese _Kezuroukai_ \- Thin Shaving Competition (Wood
Planing)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ubv3kS9fhs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ubv3kS9fhs)

------
mirimir
> ... with an ethanol-activated adhesive brushed onto one side ...

I wonder what they use.

And how they know that it's long-term stable.

Searching "tengujo ethanol adhesive" just gives me TFA and derivatives.

~~~
Luc
Probably some Lascaux acrylic adhesive. It becomes stickier when ethanol is
applied to it.

------
Namari
They're making toilet paper thinner everydays ...

------
kebman
I found this thing: Hamada Washi, a 150-year tradition of Japanese paper
making, 28 Feb 2020,
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYNDNS8eTC4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYNDNS8eTC4)
I think it was too short, but for the moment it lasted, it fulfilled my life.

------
Cerium
If you would like to buy some in the US, Hiromi paper carries this paper.

------
nubero
I knew without clicking that it had to be Japanese… fascinating product…

